# (Solved) How do I make ALL my pages open in full screen?



## joeAgain------

I don't think this is limited to my IE6 browser, but all my pages open and cover only part of my screen and I have to maximize them every time.

I'm kind of tired of having to "maximize" everything every time a page is displayed(and I can't think of any times when I'll want them to open in reduced size).

Is there a way to make everything Always open in full-screen mode?

thanks


----------



## pvc9

Try this,

Open IE, right click any link on a web page, select Open in a New Window.

Go back to the first IE window you opened and close it.

These are important,

Return to the second window and *manually* drag it to fill the screen.

Now press the Ctrl button, and close this second window, holding the Ctrl button depressed, using 'close' in the File menu.

Check again!


----------



## joeAgain------

thanks, Pvc9

that seems to work well. I don't know why windows started opening up reduced....it just seems to happen one day.

I'll remember your tip when it starts happening again.

thanks

(only 4462 posts? I thought you'd be up to 10,000 by now...hehe)


----------



## pvc9

You're very welcome Joe

Have a great day!

About the IE opening that way, it happens at times, I had the same problem earlier and now things are fine!

(I was very very busy last month and so wasnt here so...) lol


----------

